# Install FreeBSD manually to harddisk from running Live Linux ?



## Spartrekus (Jul 14, 2019)

Hello,

There is this thread on how to install FreeBSD manually, which is very helpful and handy to use.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/installing-freebsd-manually-no-installer.63201/

What would be the manual method to deploy FreeBSD onto the harddisk from a running Live Linux (Debian, Ubuntu Live cd,.... ) ?

Looking forward to reading you.

Best regards


----------



## tingo (Jul 14, 2019)

depenguinator https://github.com/allanjude/depenguinator


----------



## badbrain (Jul 14, 2019)

I think he means a local running Linux live system on his laptop might be, this guy used to do many things weird that no one would do at all. UFS support on Linux is not very good. He should use ZFS and play with ZOL and figure out with features supported by FreeBSD which is not, after having a zroot it's just extract the sets and edit basic configuration files enough for the system to boot and running then using dd to write bootcode. At least that's what I imagine it to be


----------

